# Amazon Flex



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been checking everyday for two weeks and no openings. Anyone know if I can expect an opening anytime soon? 

Maybe... Christmas!?!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've been checking everyday for two weeks and no openings. Anyone know if I can expect an opening anytime soon?
> 
> Maybe... Christmas!?!


Same here I didn't pick up a single block last week. There were a few I had a chance to pick up but they were either too far or it was at a time I couldn't make


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I have yet to be able to land a block for the warehouse near where I live. I get some offers occasionally, but they are for another warehouse in the Atlanta area that is almost an hour away from me. No thanks.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've been checking everyday for two weeks and no openings. Anyone know if I can expect an opening anytime soon?
> 
> Maybe... Christmas!?!


Yeah "everyday" just doesn't cut it. You gotta be spamming that refresh button. Don't even look at the block, just accept as fast as possible. You can always drop the block if it isn't one you want to work. Sometimes I will go on there and see a list of blocks to choose from, but that is like once a week. Most of my shifts I get from diligent tapping, usually the morning of.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

guys...forget about blocks...I can't even sign up!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Depends on your market & the time you check. I saw quite a few yesterday but didn't feel up to it.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Took me about 3-4 months from the time I first applied until the time they accepted me. Depends on how many drivers are in your area, but drivers rarely leave Flex once they are in, it seems.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> Took me about 3-4 months from the time I first applied until the time they accepted me. Depends on how many drivers are in your area, but drivers rarely leave Flex once they are in, it seems.


good to know!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

There are known bots that eat all Flex offers, see Flex Discussion forum. And then the bot boss re sells blocks on Craigslist. Don't know how this is all done. Mafia..


----------



## psychophant (Sep 28, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> There are known bots that eat all Flex offers, see Flex Discussion forum. And then the bot boss re sells blocks on Craigslist. Don't know how this is all done. Mafia..


It's not hard. First, you pay some people to sign up to be drivers using cheap phones and prepaid services. Then you take those accounts and phones, use bots to get blocks, then the people you "sell" the blocks to use whatever phone is linked to that account. You pay them a small percentage, maybe 30 - 40% tops, of the block's worth. In addition, you get them to either sign up on their own or give you their account. Once you get it going, you'll have enough money rolling in to keep paying people to sign up so you can keep adding phone lines and accounts so as they get de-activated, you just slap a new SIM in the phone, set up a new account, and keep on trucking.

Amazon could stop all this easily, but they're either making too much money on this to give a damn or running so close to the bone that implementing methods to stop it would cost too much. Personally, I'm betting the latter.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’ve been getting reserved blocks all week but unfortunately the times just didn’t work for me. Managed to pick up a 4 hour block today and I’m a little worried I won’t have enough room in my Corolla. I’ve only had 3 hour blocks so far and my car was pretty packed.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok so there were no issues with fitting the packages in my car. I finished in 3.5 hours, including going back to the warehouse to return a package.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ok so there were no issues with fitting the packages in my car. I finished in 3.5 hours, including going back to the warehouse to return a package.


That's awesome. It's a tight fit on a Prius for a four hour block but can be done. The pain is the first deliveries within the block as you have to figure out where the first zone boxes are buried in the car. WestBurbsMac is pretty organized as he organizes everything prior to loading.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> That's awesome. It's a tight fit on a Prius for a four hour block but can be done. The pain is the first deliveries within the block as you have to figure out where the first zone boxes are buried in the car. WestBurbsMac is pretty organized as he organizes everything prior to loading.


Yea it's a little stressful early but I'm starting to get used to it. Have you been getting more reserved blocks recently?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea it's a little stressful early but I'm starting to get used to it. Have you been getting more reserved blocks recently?


My Flex account has been deactivated as I work part time at a Dch.



uberboy1212 said:


> Yea it's a little stressful early but I'm starting to get used to it. Have you been getting more reserved blocks recently?


By the way, took a four hour block for Instacart and got 0 orders for $0 pay. Much hype for nothing. Am in the west burbs of Chicago.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah it is all about the organization. I have been sorting them alphabetically by address, and I separate the envelopes and the boxes. It seems to work best for me and it is easier to see if the itinerary is taking you on an ass backwards route. At our warehouse, we are able to pick our cart out of like 50 that are sitting there. I try to grab one with more envelopes and less small packages. 

I have only gotten one reserved block since I started a month and a half ago.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> My Flex account has been deactivated as I work part time at a Dch.
> 
> By the way, took a four hour block for Instacart and got 0 orders for $0 pay. Much hype for nothing. Am in the west burbs of Chicago.


Damn thats horrible. Most of what I hear about Instacart is pretty bad. Im glad I never went through with it



Peteza34 said:


> Yeah it is all about the organization. I have been sorting them alphabetically by address, and I separate the envelopes and the boxes. It seems to work best for me and it is easier to see if the itinerary is taking you on an ass backwards route. At our warehouse, we are able to pick our cart out of like 50 that are sitting there. I try to grab one with more envelopes and less small packages.
> 
> I have only gotten one reserved block since I started a month and a half ago.


Ive had 9 reserved blocks Fri-Mon nothing today though. Didnt accept any of them because of the hours.


----------

